# Horrible Accident



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Has anyone seen this? Very horrible accident that took the life of Carlos Pardo.


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ugly!!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

bad place for the concrete walls,,needed more water containers, He got turned.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Reminds me of the Michael Waltrip crash at Bristol in 1990. Also the crash that killed drag racer Blain Johnson at Indy. Looks like the tracks and the powers that be need to take a look at how they set up the barriers and walls.*


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The worse for me was Scott Kalitta hitting the barrier at 300+mph at Indy in 2008.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hank, I believe that was Englistown, NJ last year.


----------



## rccarnut (Feb 10, 2003)

Anytime72 said:


> Hank, I believe that was Englistown, NJ last year.


You are correct, Anytime

I have a friend that worked as the "bottom end man" for Del Worsham for many years. he was told that it was a very gruesome scene!!!!


Jim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Anytime72 said:


> Hank, I believe that was Englistown, NJ last year.


Yep, my bad. But it did cause huge changes in fuel drag racing.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Anytime72 said:


> Hank, I believe that was Englistown, NJ last year.


Yep my neck of the woods.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hankster said:


> The worse for me was Scott Kalitta hitting the barrier at 300+mph at Indy in 2008.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK70eJdP44o


I agree with that Hank, but my point was the fact that Waltrip hit the end of the wall or Johnson hit an opening at 90 degrees. Either way, it was not pretty.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm from Santa Maria, CA - this was Blaine Johnson (and his Brother Alan's) Hometown.

When Blaine died in INDY this city was SICK!

I had met Blaine locally, he was buying a new house just before he was killed (from the Century21 office my wife worked in) I do not believe he lived to move into that NEW house.

I went to his funeral at a local church - EVERY BigName Drag racer was here, but the ones I remember most were Don "The Snake" and Kenny Bernstein -- they still looked kinda shook up over it - BLAINE was such a nice guy and ALL of his dreams were right in front of him. 

I have to admit, it's been great seeing his Brother ALAN's success as OWNER and a CREW CHIEF...and now an OWNER again!


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*My wife was a huge drag racing fan and she was pretty shook up as well. The classy thing Kenny Bernstein did at the end of the season by giving Alan his championship trophy and saying that if not for the accident, Blain would have been champ, made me a Bernstein fan for life.He is a class act.*


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Anybody see the wreck in F1 yesterday? Spring comes off one car and hits the next driver to come around in the head.


----------



## ovalnut14 (Jul 29, 2009)

*u tube crash*

Another GOOD example of why soft walls are a must- just ask the Petty family. I hope they adopt soft walls in old mexico- soon...


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

ovalnut14 said:


> Another GOOD example of why soft walls are a must- just ask the Petty family. I hope they adopt soft walls in old mexico- soon...


All tracks should look into the softwalls, but they way he hit the end of those barriers, I don't think the softwall technology would have helped. Hate to anybody get hurt or killed in racing, but it seams when it happens, the powers that be get inspired to work on making things safer. Been that way for since the beginning.


----------

